# If I can't get down to fish...



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Then I really enjoy building stuff to use when I fish.
I laid out the rod rack, and had a local shop weld it up. It started out one piece swinging out from the frame, but I decided that it was too heavy on one set of hinges, and too unwieldly and too long, so I had it cut in half, and had a second set of hinges welded on the left side. I keep changing what I have on the back, to carry sand spikes and bait coolers (which explains the extra holes along the top! ;-)

















I also got tired of worrying about my rods when I was camping, or dragging them into the hotel room, or trying to lock them up on the rack. I still have a little work to do making sure it cannot be taken off as a whole unit, but the basic work is done, and I think it came out pretty good, considering it was built all from re-claimed wood, and stuff hanging out in the shed...
And it goes on and off in just a couple of minutes...
















Yeah, I know... Probably overkill, but I grew up in Jersey, and I don't trust nobody! 
And if I can _overbuild it,_ I WILL!
Whaddya Think?
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

*screwed that up!*

Well,
I'll try again to post the pictures the right way, so I don't double up on a couple of the shots, and post a shot of the rack opened at the back...
Obviously too tired right now to follow simple instructions!
Sorry!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Wouldn't it be easier to just lock the rods in the box/cap? I'm assuming it does lock.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, but when I'm camping they always get in the way, and I'm always back there rummaging around for stuff,,, This way they are not cluttering up the inside of the cap.
And I just can't help myself when it comes to cutting up good wood in attempts to make stuff.
Like I said... when I can't get down to fish...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I like your work. I have the same problem with tinkering. I am always either making something or scheming a plan to make something. What sort of wood is the top box made of?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

tjbjornsen said:


> Yeah, but when I'm camping they always get in the way, and I'm always back there rummaging around for stuff,,, This way they are not cluttering up the inside of the cap.
> And I just can't help myself when it comes to cutting up good wood in attempts to make stuff.
> Like I said... when I can't get down to fish...



I wish you'd come down and cut up some of my good wood. Nice job!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

The wood is a combination of Poplar and Oak. Most is Poplar.
My other weakness if not allowing good wood to go to waste.
This wood is from a bunch of those big wooden bins that Whole Foods (the grocery store chain) displays their veggies in. I sell wine to Whole Foods, and was in one one day, and they were rolling in a whole bunch of new displays. I asked my buyer what they did with the old ones, and he said they just threw them in the dumpster. 
So I went home and got my tools, and came back, and spent a couple of hours breaking them down and loading them into my truck. 
I have built tons of stuff from that wood, and still have lots left.
Got that from my Grandfather... Can't stand to see good wood go to waste.
Gotta sand the living shit out of it, they seal the stuff to beat the band, but it is still good wood.
The finish on it is a deck sealer from Cabots called Aussie Wood Oil, or something like that. It is basically Tung Oil that has been formulated with sealers and pigment that can withstand the sun and heat. 
So far, so good.
We will see how it holds up over a couple of seasons of being on the beach, and riding back and forth from C-Ville to Hatteras.
I know it sets in deeply in the wood, because it does not fit quite like it did on the rack when I was building it. Quite a bit of swelling from the wood soaking up the sealer. 
A good thing from a sealant standpoint, but I will have to take this into account the next time I use it for something that is built with pretty tight measurements.
Thanks for the comments...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OBX_Nomad said:


> I wish you'd come down and cut up some of my good wood. Nice job!


Well, I wish I could make a living cutting up other people's good wood!
If I could, I would do it in a NY Minute!

TjB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Go Green! Purty werk. One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes indeed, that looks pretty sweet! I like working with wood as well, especially like the finished product after staining and sealing is done. Nice job!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I had it down to Hatteras a couple of weeks ago and was in the rain for a lot of it, and that Cabots Wood Oil seemed like it was the trick. Beaded up like a freshly waxed truck. 
Still some tinkering to do with it, but that is the fun part.
Have to admit I was pretty jazzed when guys kept driving by, slowing down for a look and giving me the thumbs up.
TjB


----------

